# cats



## tintin (Jul 20, 2007)

hi is it better to sell the cats in the uk they pay £35 for 1 cat about 70$ so is it better to refine or sell :?:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know how much PM they got but I think I would sell them.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 20, 2007)

If you study the situation, you'll find that refining them is quite difficult. Also, that $70 price can't be for just any cat. The prices are all over the map. You really have to study to learn what prices to buy and sell each varied type.

There are several books on the market. I have read none of these. A guy named Scott Andrews has one of these for sale. He has a website called recyclebiz.com. He claims you can make $500/day by following his plan. I haven't read his stuff and I'm not recommending that you buy it. Register for his forum and check things out. I spent 2 years on his forum and have had quite a few discussions with him. He seems knowledgeable and honest, at least on the surface, and he's been around precious metals for many years. Here again, I'm not recommending that you buy his stuff. It's just that he's the only author that I know even a little bit about. Maybe, someone on our forum has his stuff and can tell you more about it.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are some links that help identify, and gives prices
for different types of converters;

http://www.catmax.net/gallery.php

http://www.catmax.net/pricing.php


----------



## blueduck (Jul 20, 2007)

If what i have read is correct, then even at £35, you can still make a profit on the PGE's in the foreign cats. The domestic US cats do not have anywhere near the same amount of PGE's in them ergo the lesser price index, as to how much more i personally cannot say, but if the domestic price for a foreign cat is $200-225 that still says there is a whole lot more than most people think..... as to what the percentage is of the metal in there i have not a clue either, i would love to get my ball mill wrapped around a couple and pummel them to dust and then extract it out til it aint got nothing, no matter the cost and then i could answer the question of how much is in there.... wanna ship a couple over to the several states?

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 20, 2007)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=713&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------

